# New Comp in Pa.



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 10, 2007)

Apparently there is going to be another KCBS event in Franklin Pa. on July 27-29.  Fran Fry (Frying Pan) posted something on Basso's about it.  ?Only an hour and a half from my house.  I think I'm going to commit to it.  Anyone else???


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 10, 2007)

If you are going, I am OUT!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 10, 2007)

If Woodman's not going, I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am in,looks like it should be a good one.
Aaron


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, no sense in going now, we'll never win, Aaron's gonna be there.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2007)

Any one have a link? Bubba?


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 11, 2007)

I may join Bubba if I am not otherwise occupied with a paying gig that weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i think that's the same weekend as the stevensville, md contest.



Yep, same weekend.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 11, 2007)

No links out there yet.  I'll be there but it will probably be late unless I get someone to drive my pit over as I have a sales meeting that day in Rochester that ends around 2:00 with a 3-4 hour drive home.  We'll see.


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Bruce.  
New year new cooking equipment for us,so it should be interesting.
I believe there will be a few Canadian teams going,Fran and Judy have alot of friends from Canada,so people will want to show there support.
Aaron


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 12, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote of confidence Bruce.
> New year new cooking equipment for us,so it should be interesting.
> I believe there will be a few Canadian teams going,Fran and Judy have alot of friends from Canada,so people will want to show there support.
> Aaron



What you cooking on this year Aaron? You didn't become a  pellet head did you?


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pellet head cooking is the thing for this season,still have an egg or two to fall back on.
Aaron


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 12, 2007)

Get a stickburner...you guys like to sleep too much for that though.  I think Mike would stay up for that...maybe not.


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Its not for sleeping more,it will allow for the consumption of more cold Canadian bevys.  
Aaron


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 13, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Its not for sleeping more,it will allow for the consumption of more cold Canadian bevys.
> Aaron



Now that is a smart man drinking some real beer.


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Fran,Adrienne and myself are looking forward to this contest,lots of Canadians are showing interest in this ,only a 4 or 5 hour drive for us folks to attend.
Folks get your entrys in this is going to be a good contest,in a beautiful location.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Fran.   Glad to see ya on the board.  Not sure if we will be at this one this year but will mark it down for next.  Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 14, 2007)

Check is in the mail as of about 20 minutes ago.  Should be a good contest.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone get any more info about this comp.....
Saw it in the Bullsheet but it wasn't listed as a state championship...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm in.  Cooking solo I believe as my teammates have other commitments.  Should be nice.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 17, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Anyone get any *more info about this comp.*....
> Saw it in the Bullsheet but it wasn't listed as a state championship...



Here... http://www.sugarcreekpd.llmwx.net/cookoff/index.shtml


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I spoke to an organizer last week. He only had 6 judges signed up at that point (I'm one of them). I'm on the road now and don't have names or info with me. will post later in the week.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Any one else going,they need 3 more teams to meet the KCBS minimal.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2007)

We are already in....hope they get the teams..


----------

